# Mahindra 4500 crankshaft



## Roper600 (Jun 12, 2020)

Bought a 2007 4500 2wd and while bush hogging I spun a rod bearing. My question is where the heck can a guy find .040 rod bearing? Or, where is the best place to purchase a crankshaft?


----------

